#ubuntu-ec2 2010-06-24
<rberger> Any idea how to get the hostname (as reported by hostname -f) is a FQDN on Eucalyptus / UEC? Right now hostname is just set to a representation of the IP address with no domainname. This breaks a lot of packages.
<erichammond> rberger: You might try asking over on #ubuntu-server or #eucalyptus
<erichammond> rberger: Nothing happens on this channel.
<rberger> erichammond thanks for the tip!
<rberger> I had already asked at Eucalyptus. No real answer. It may be a UEC thing
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-06-26
<flaccid> guys i'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEC/Images/NamingConvention and i can't actually see a naming conventions for the images themselves..
